# Morrell New target



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Great for transporting. Just a good affordable target. We are selling many at my dealer. I would highly recommend these.

Yellow Jacket/FP 
Morrell's new Yellow Jacket F/P Target is loaded with features that you are going to love. New E-Z Tote handles, IFS technology, Patented floating center, X-Tended Life Target and Weatherproof features make this target a sure-fire winner.


----------



## CritterGitter (Mar 16, 2005)

The price aint too bad niether


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Out with old and in with the new*

After six yrs it was time for a new target.

Morrell diffiantly for the money makes a great target.

No telling how many arrows me and my buddies have shot in the old Morrell.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

What is the size of that min target?


----------



## N BROOKS (May 7, 2004)

The size of the Yellow Jacket F/P target is 24"x24"x10". It should weigh in the ballpark of 17-20 lbs.


----------



## kennybowtech (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks for the great products, and customer service Nathan Brooks :thumbs_up


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

I used to shoot the Morrel Outdoor range targets at national shoots for sight in targets and was very impressed with them but never dropped the money to buy one myself. Well, two days ago, I bought one and can't wait for it to arrive. Morrel continues to impress me each time I buy a new target from them. I thought the Humungo was an imptressive broadhead target for less than $30 but I think the Yellow Jacket is even better for less than $40.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

I just ordered Carbon Six Shooter.........for field pts and broadheads...


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Ordered two Yellow Jacket FP's and one broadhead YellowJacket yesterday. Nathan was really helpful on information. I ordered them direct from Morrell and they only charged $5 in shipping for all three targets to get them to Seattle (to my Alaska freight company)


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

AKDoug said:


> Ordered two Yellow Jacket FP's and one broadhead YellowJacket yesterday. Nathan was really helpful on information. I ordered them direct from Morrell and they only charged $5 in shipping for all three targets to get them to Seattle (to my Alaska freight company)


What was the price on the targets?
Thanks!


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Idaho_Elk_Huntr said:


> What was the price on the targets?
> Thanks!


price.......http://www.morrelltargets.com/yellow_jacket_fp.asp?Product=45&SubCategory=1


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

> I just ordered Carbon Six Shooter.........for field pts and broadheads...


If you shoot field points into that six shooter you better have a good arrow puller to get them out depending on which of the six sides your shooting into.
GOOD LUCK. 

Broadheads come out easier but tear it up quick.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*Nice target*

I just picked up 1 of the new Yellow Jacket targets, I agree a great target at an affordable price.Good Job Morrell !


----------



## YellowHawkk (Jan 26, 2004)

I think I am going to pick one of those up myself. My Block target has seen it's better days.


----------



## ptcrad24 (Jan 7, 2005)

*YEah Morrell are cool*

Too late that I just brought one. Check my target morrell, work well.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> After six yrs it was time for a new target.
> 
> Morrell diffiantly for the money makes a great target.
> 
> No telling how many arrows me and my buddies have shot in the old Morrell.


Dan, what is the size of that target pictured you have and how much $ ?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Here you go Jerry*

The Outdoor Range is part of our elite X-tended Life Target line. It also features our Patented Floating Center, which consist of over 80 layers of fiber and burlap that will ensure long life and unmatched durability. Keeping consistent depth trhoughout the body of the target and maintaining shape cannot be accomplished without our IFS (Internal Frame System) technology. The Outdoor Range will take any arrow, at any speed, from any bow, plus it is 100% Weatherproof! Add all these features to a 32" x 32" x 12" frame, and you can see why that Morrell Targets are award winning products. 



Price: $99.99 


This price is on the Morrell website. Pm N Brooks here at AT and get a price shipped to your house. He is most likely headed to Bedford this weekend.
DB


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

$85 plus shipping from Keystone.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanx


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Ptcrad24, I just bought that same Morrell Eternity target. Here's 5 arrows at 50 yards in one. Great targets for the money.


----------

